# Marriott Frenchman's Cove - St. Thomas



## toddvb20 (Jun 12, 2022)

Has anyone been there lately?  I'm seeing quite a few negative review on Tripadvisor.


----------



## MissTins (Jun 13, 2022)

I’ve stayed there frequently in the last couple of years. Nothing bad to say at all about the place. Great location, amenities, views, staff, etc.


----------



## GregT (Jun 18, 2022)

I was just there in April and loved it -- I don't know what the negative reviews were but I plan a return trip.

Best,

Greg


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 18, 2022)

I took a look at a few of the reviews. I think some people need to temper their expectations given the current times we are living in....


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2022)

I believe @cbyrne1174 is there now or very recently.  Might be worth asking if you have any particular concerns; sounded like she enjoyed it.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 19, 2022)

I just left yesterday. No idea why reviews would be negative. The resort was immaculate, they had tons of resort activities, the beach was clean (no algae), room was ready at 11 am (4 pm check in). 

There were 2 power outages that messed up the water (was rusty for a day), but that's a USVI issue, not a Marriott one. Make sure you request the St John Building ( floor 3 or higher). That's the back building with the best views. You have to take 3 elevators to get to the beach (no stairs needed) and it's worth it.

Financial Advice: Only rent a car for 1 day from the airport for $100 (it's 100/day minimum) and get your groceries/go to mountain top/Megan's Bay during your first day with your car. The resort is a 15 min drive from the airport, so when you drop your car back off the next day, you can just take a taxi from the airport to the resort for $10 (it's per person so only 1 person drop off the car). 

The resort has a small boat that is cheap and shuttles you to/from the main Charlotte Amalie hub where are all the stores/restaurants are. There are also always taxis waiting for work in the check in building so you don't even have to call a taxi.

Lastly, food is insanely expensive. When you have your car, try to overestimate how much food you will consume during your trip and buy that much at Cost U Less, the Marketplace onsite is ridiculous if you run out ($7 for a 1.75 liter of Coke). Cost U Less is like Costco except no membership requirements. If there is something that you know you need a smaller quantity of (like condiments) get those at Pueblos Supermarket on your way back to the resort. I spent $476 for 2 adults and 1 child for 13 days that way. Any other way would have been insane. The grills are gas and super easy to use.

Bring your own snorkel gear, it's $40 at the shop on site. The reefs on both sides of the resort have tons of species of fish to see. There are also lots of beautiful corals. The ocean water is warm and calm so just buy $7 inner tubes from Walmart/Amazon before you fly out. I spent a good chunk of my week loafing in the ocean with a drink that way lol. The same $7 tubes are $20 at the shop onsite.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 19, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I took a look at a few of the reviews. I think some people need to temper their expectations given the current times we are living in....


When you do finally venture out to St Thomas, make sure you rent some Wyndham points to stay at the Limetree in a studio loft (best views) before/after Frenchmans Cove. They're 5 minutes from each other and each have their benefits. Frenchmans is obviously more luxurious and has nicer amenities, but Limetree is quiet/peaceful and only has 84 units (most being studios). Each studio has a kitchen that is semi functional (no oven or dishwasher, but everything else). The sleeping loft makes it feel like a 1 bedroom suite rather than a studio.

Frenchmans cove was full of rowdy people whereas Limetree was only couples/retirees/families with small kids. You have to honestly stay at both to really enjoy the south (seaweed free) side of the island. 

Marriott did their summer bulk deposit in the first week of February this year. I think May/June is the best time to go because it's cooler on the island than in FL (escape the heat). The 1 bedroom side of  week 7 (presidents day weekend) Grande Vista was strong enough to pull a 2 bedroom at Frenchmans 5 months out.


----------



## mdurette (Jun 19, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Lastly, food is insanely expensive. When you have your car, try to overestimate how much food you will consume during your trip and buy that much at Cost U Less, the Marketplace onsite is ridiculous if you run out ($7 for a 1.75 liter of Coke). Cost U Less is like Costco except no membership requirements. If there is something that you know you need a smaller quantity of (like condiments) get those at Pueblos Supermarket on your way back to the resort. I spent $476 for 2 adults and 1 child for 13 days that way. Any other way would have been insane. The grills are gas and super easy to use.



I recalled this on a trip we took a few years ago.    First time I packed frozen meat for a vacation.   It worked out great and would do it again if we went there.    

This is the vendor on-site that offers activities too if anyone is interested.   No need for a car as alot can be done right from the resort.
St. Thomas Water Sports - Saint Thomas US Virgin Islands (watersportsvi.com)


----------



## keno999 (Jun 19, 2022)

mdurette said:


> I recalled this on a trip we took a few years ago.    First time I packed frozen meat for a vacation.   It worked out great and would do it again if we went there.
> 
> This is the vendor on-site that offers activities too if anyone is interested.   No need for a car as alot can be done right from the resort.
> St. Thomas Water Sports - Saint Thomas US Virgin Islands (watersportsvi.com)


We just got back from St. Thomas.  I took my Trader Joe's cooler bag as a carryon full of frozen meat, cheese, etc.  Worked great, although the TSA agent pulled it out to hand inspect and said we should be set for dinner!


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 19, 2022)

keno999 said:


> We just got back from St. Thomas.  I took my Trader Joe's cooler bag as a carryon full of frozen meat, cheese, etc.  Worked great, although the TSA agent pulled it out to hand inspect and said we should be set for dinner!



LOL. I totally would have done the same if I wasn't already maxed out on carry ons. Next time I go, I'm only going to bring 3 backpacks full of stuff with me. No suitcases. It's cheaper to do a $5 load of wash than pay the airliners $80 for a carry on suitcase. The only thing I'll pay for is the cost of a seat because I know they book those flights above capacity.


----------



## toddvb20 (Jun 20, 2022)

Thanks for the tips everyone!


----------



## jont (Jul 1, 2022)

Have been here since Sunday. No complaints whatsoever. Resort and rooms are clean and well maintained, lots of activities, super friendly staff, good food in resturant, easy access to transportation ( taxi and water shuttle) great views from villas plus our room was ready at check-in two hours early. Can't wait to come back.


----------



## noreenkate (Jul 1, 2022)

jont said:


> Have been here since Sunday. No complaints whatsoever. Resort and rooms are clean and well maintained, lots of activities, super friendly staff, good food in resturant, easy access to transportation ( taxi and water shuttle) great views from villas plus our room was ready at check-in two hours early. Can't wait to come back.



probably I really stupid question but reading @cbyrne1174 post I wanna be in an inner tube w/cocktail too-
how is weather traveling there this time of year? is it Florida type hot?


----------



## jont (Jul 2, 2022)

noreenkate said:


> probably I really stupid question but reading @cbyrne1174 post I wanna be in an inner tube w/cocktail too-
> how is weather traveling there this time of year? is it Florida type hot?


Funny you should ask. We are staying with friends from Ft Lauderdale. They said the weather is about the same as south Florida right now


----------



## noreenkate (Jul 2, 2022)

jont said:


> Funny you should ask. We are staying with friends from Ft Lauderdale. They said the weather is about the same as south Florida right now


Thanks - ok then it’s a maybe early spring late fall kinda place for me at least…
Thanks again enjoy


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jul 2, 2022)

It's not nearly as humid as FL. It felt like how Orlando is in April.


----------



## KS2beach (Jul 11, 2022)

Thanks for all the great tips, We are going after Thanksgiving for the 1st time.  Planning to bring frozen meats, inner tube, snorkel gear.  What is the best way to book the ferry w/car for St johns? We booked at the Westin on St johns as well to see both islands. Any other tips will be much appreciated!


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jul 12, 2022)

KS2beach said:


> Thanks for all the great tips, We are going after Thanksgiving for the 1st time.  Planning to bring frozen meats, inner tube, snorkel gear.  What is the best way to book the ferry w/car for St johns? We booked at the Westin on St johns as well to see both islands. Any other tips will be much appreciated!


I think "LOVE city" had the cheapest rates when I googled in back in May. They were almost all identical in price.


----------



## KS2beach (Jul 21, 2022)

MissTins said:


> I’ve stayed there frequently in the last couple of years. Nothing bad to say at all about the place. Great location, amenities, views, staff, etc.


We are going end of November 1st time,  how are the pool and beach chairs- plenty? do they charge to reserve or just 1st come first get- any recommendations?


----------



## MissTins (Jul 22, 2022)

KS2beach said:


> We are going end of November 1st time,  how are the pool and beach chairs- plenty? do they charge to reserve or just 1st come first get- any recommendations?


The pool and beach chairs are first come first serve and they are plentiful.  You can book the car ferry when you get there as there are 2 separate companies that operate them over to St. John.


----------



## JulieAnne (Jul 22, 2022)

We just acquired a unit there. We love it. The temp varies about 10 degrees all year round. Can’t wait to go back!

I’ve read TA reviews where people complain about not having maid service every day - and “inflexible booking”… I always feel bad that those folks didn’t get a hotel room so they’d be happier. Hoping they all stay in hotels next time. Lol


----------



## CPNY (Jul 22, 2022)

keno999 said:


> We just got back from St. Thomas.  I took my Trader Joe's cooler bag as a carryon full of frozen meat, cheese, etc.  Worked great, although the TSA agent pulled it out to hand inspect and said we should be set for dinner!


I do this for the Bahamas. I have a backpack cooler I bought at Costco. I pack a ton of meats, cheese, and frozen shrimp.


----------



## legalfee (Jul 25, 2022)

CPNY said:


> I do this for the Bahamas. I have a backpack cooler I bought at Costco. I pack a ton of meats, cheese, and frozen shrimp.


We bring fresh steaks in our collapsible cooler. No need to freeze on a 3 hour flight.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 26, 2022)

Does this resort or the Ritz St. Thomas trade in II?


----------



## Eric B (Jul 26, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Does this resort or the Ritz St. Thomas trade in II?



This resort trades in II.  The Ritz Carlton St Thomas trades in ThirdHome (two weeks available there now).


----------



## sail27bill (Jul 29, 2022)

I just got back three weeks ago from Marriott's Frenchman Cove and had a very enjoyable trip.  The resort is lovely, and our view was great.  The beach is small but wasn't crowded and we had no issue getting beach or pool chairs.  They had a small waterslide at the pool that a number of adults tried (including myself) when there were no kids around.  It was fun.  The also had floats in the ocean to swim up to and relax.  There were lots of activities for kids to partake in. The food at the resort was very good for lunch and they had a decent marketplace.  We brought a cooler with food and found this to be most economical.  Didn't rent a car as it was only my husband and I and we had no trouble getting around by cab or ferry.  Had dinner at Prime for my husband's birthday and we very much enjoyed the food and view. The road up to it was a little nerve racking but all of our drivers were really good and safe when traveling around town.  Took the ferry over and spent the day in St. John.  Did a full day trip snorkeling from Marriott that was just okay.  The staff was excellent however we really didn't see much Sealife snorkeling.  I saw more right at the beach at the Marriott.  We spent more time on the boat than I preferred, and they dropped us off for like two hours on I believe honeymoon beach which was nice but would have preferred being there longer.   Definitely will come back as it was very relaxing.  The only surprise was that we had to go through customs when we left even as American citizens flying back to the states.  I wasn't expecting this as it adds to the time getting through security even with enhanced screening priority.  The nicest part of flying was flying JetBlue Mint.  Service, seats, tv, excellent headsets and overall experience was very enjoyable.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## toddvb20 (Oct 4, 2022)

Do you need vaccination proof and/or negative test to get in and out of St Thomas? Thanks!


----------



## legalfee (Oct 5, 2022)

toddvb20 said:


> Do you need vaccination proof and/or negative test to get in and out of St Thomas? Thanks!


No


----------



## toddvb20 (Oct 15, 2022)

Are the coffee makers cone or basket filter?  Thanks!


----------



## KS2beach (Nov 21, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> I just left yesterday. No idea why reviews would be negative. The resort was immaculate, they had tons of resort activities, the beach was clean (no algae), room was ready at 11 am (4 pm check in).
> 
> There were 2 power outages that messed up the water (was rusty for a day), but that's a USVI issue, not a Marriott one. Make sure you request the St John Building ( floor 3 or higher). That's the back building with the best views. You have to take 3 elevators to get to the beach (no stairs needed) and it's worth it.
> 
> ...


thank you for all the great info- we are heading there on Saturday- our first visit. Just bought floats, have snorkel gear- we did rent a car for the week as planning to go over to St Johns (booked a night at the Westin using our points to check it out) Did you eat out at any places would recommend?


----------



## KS2beach (Nov 21, 2022)

legalfee said:


> We bring fresh steaks in our collapsible cooler. No need to freeze on a 3 hour flight.


very smart- i have frozen chicken-bbq meats- planning to bring as well


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Nov 22, 2022)

KS2beach said:


> thank you for all the great info- we are heading there on Saturday- our first visit. Just bought floats, have snorkel gear- we did rent a car for the week as planning to go over to St Johns (booked a night at the Westin using our points to check it out) Did you eat out at any places would recommend?


I didn't spend money eating out because its too expensive over there. Cost U Less is where you want to buy all your food.


----------



## Mikieg (Nov 25, 2022)

This is my home resort and is better than ever. Add to the mix that the Frenchman's Reef hotel, which is now branded Westin, is scheduled to open within the next month or two.


----------



## Fairwinds (Dec 28, 2022)

toddvb20 said:


> Are the coffee makers cone or basket filter?  Thanks!


Flat bottom basket


----------

